# Goodbye, Rambow



## Zhuria (Oct 28, 2007)

May you rest in peace and meet a new friend over the bridge.

Rocket and I will forever miss you.

I'm sorry I couldn't save you.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Rambow. I'm sure he will enjoy his stay over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am truly sorry Zhuria.


----------

